# Heeeey Guys.



## OmgItsMonica (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey, I'm Monica. I've lurked around here a little while ago, but never fully joined. But now I have! Hope his place is as great/helpful as I always thought it was.


----------



## madihaxo (Sep 28, 2015)

so have i! haha im new here too


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 28, 2015)

madihaxo said:


> so have i! haha im new here too


  Welcome, @madihaxo!


----------

